# Using rubs on chicken.



## smokinfrog (Apr 9, 2012)

When using a really good rub on chicken is it okay to skin the chicken? Will the rub stay put on the chicken like it does on ribs?Thanks Kermit


----------



## austinl (Apr 9, 2012)

It has been my experience the skin is best left on for smoking as it will help retain moisture within the meat.  The skin tends to bunch up a little if you rub too hard but a light coating of oil will help the rub stick and reduce the friction between your hands and the skin.  What I do personally for flavoring birds is dissolve a dry rub I like into a brine and use that to flavor the chicken because I think the flavors get into the meat better than rubs/injections alone.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 9, 2012)

I smoke my chicken at a higher temp to get crispy skin, so I rub both top and then loosen skin and rub under it


----------



## austinl (Apr 9, 2012)

Good point; I only do lower temps and also not a big skin eater so it just gets discarded.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 9, 2012)

AustinL said:


> Good point; I only do lower temps and also not a big skin eater so it just gets discarded.




In that case I would smoke with it on but rub under it


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 10, 2012)

RdKnB said:


> In that case I would smoke with it on but rub under it




I agree - skin helps keep the chicken  moist and rubbing under it gets the flavor into the chicken


----------

